

Evidence that Refined Carbohydrates, not Fats, Threaten the Heart - maximumwage
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=carbs-against-cardio

======
anamax
I dropped over 70 pounds mostly by eliminating carbs (bread especially) and
substituting lots (and lots) of vegetables. If anything, I increase my fat
intake.

------
chipsy
I've been an advocate of low, or at least "lower" carbs for a while, but will
still indulge in tacos on occasion. I've been trying something new lately by
adding whey protein alongside most meals. It's been very mild on my digestion
- always a good thing - and it really helps reduce the cravings for other
stuff.

------
Aron
I am gonna define the singularity to have occurred when we know once and for
all which one is more healthy: a cheeseburger or a bag of potato chips.

